# 16 foot Banana River Skiff



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great vids thanks for sharing! Skiff is looking good! Zuke sounds strong.

One little request. When running please use your lanyard. Thanks!

Capt. Jan


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

yes sir! I had a little scare in the afternoon video that makes me where the lanyard 100% of the time now..lol


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

Is that one yours? If so, good to see you got a boat. By the way that rod/reel I bought for you caught a ton of fish for my nine year old, until her decided to put it down in the boat with a big chunk of lady fish on his hook in the Gulf of Mexico. Bye Bye......it went shootin out of the boat like a rocket when a four foot black tip shark ate his bait. He told me to jump in and grab it and I looked at him and said "Yeah right!!!" He later told me Davy Jones needed a good fishin pole anyway!!!


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah it's my boat. Bummer bout the rod but funny story!


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Can you post some pictures of the boat? 

I had one for a month or two and regret selling it (trading it). It's not my old boat is it?


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

> Can you post some pictures of the boat?
> 
> I had one for a month or two and regret selling it (trading it). It's not my old boat is it?


If you traded it for a gheenoe with a 9.9 merc then it was your old boat.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the boat. I still have much to redo on it.
The first pic was with the old Johnson and the un(spray)painted decks and poling platform.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That is a sweet boat!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## BROWNS0410 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice videos and good looking boat.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I absolutely love those old B-river skiffs! That hull design is great! You sir are a lucky man! So how do you like that zuk?


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

The zuke is great, great hole shot, great top-end, 25-28 mph depending on loadout. I love the super shallow draft of the BRS's. I've poled in 8" of water chasing reds. Great skiff, I am truly blessed!


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Bringin this back...what's the deal on this boat? Did you finish it yet?


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Forgot about this thread. Cool boat!


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Logged back in after a few years away. 

Definitely my old hull. :'(

Any updates?


----------

